# An Le Old game Review



## furious_gamer (Oct 16, 2008)

I am just going to express my thoughts about the game *Street Racing Syndicate..*

Yep, most of u know about the game and since i am not a race-liking gamer, no chance for me to know about it... Yes, i pick this game two months before and i cant get any time to play it coz i am busy with the project from the day of the purchase...But for the past few days i get Day Off and i was just trying this game along with my regular games like Cinema Tycoon Movie Mania 2 Deluxe,Zeus and Capitalism II. FYI The game was released at 2005..(I am posting reveiw of such an old game...).The game was developed and published by NAMCO.


*Gameplay*(7/10)
The core of every game.. The game play just resembles the NFS : Underground but the races looks really good. Unless UG here we race for respect,money and one new addition for hot babes(I love em all...). Once you start the career you have option to choose between the crew races and we can earn respect points by finishing each crew races(each contains three races) in first place... In the middle, we can also accept wagers of the co-racers. Its a nice addition in the game.But after some time, you may feel getting bored with the game as the races of the crew looks repetitive...The new cool feature is *hook-up* with girl friends.There is about 12 babes and we have to unlock them all by win the respect challenge of each girls and we hook-em by taking them to race...For each race win, a video of girl friend is unlocked.There is almost 60 videos among which 15 were bikini videos.... Thats really a new innovation by them..And the regular chips like Police chase was almost ended up busted, coz if police comes closer to you, your car automatically stops responding. Big problem here..Car modifition is just like NFS : underground... Seems OK..

*Graphics*(8/10)
Eventhough its a old game its graphics looks awesome. It's pretty closer to UG.. The world details are so good and car looks better.Since i play it in my lappy, i am unable to play it with all the settings high..Yes, if i turn on all the settings to high, i got only 20-25fps, that'll even get reduced at some point.So i just turn off some options.But when i tested in my home PC (the config is at my siggy) it rans pretty cool and the graphics looks awesome for such a old game...Especially the babes looks hot but not as hot as one in MostWanted...

I got some respect points too....

*img411.imageshack.us/img411/6797/racepintsfo4.th.jpg

Hmm... A Free Roam around the City

*img411.imageshack.us/img411/1484/pic1vc8.th.jpg 

The garage....!!

*img411.imageshack.us/img411/3898/garagexy5.th.jpg 

My Girl Friend starts the race....

*img411.imageshack.us/img411/4611/babyinracebz1.th.jpg 

Most interesting part in the game..Girl Friend page....

*img411.imageshack.us/img411/4662/girlfriendsfj6.th.jpg 

The video that i unlocked...

*img411.imageshack.us/img411/7255/girlfriendvideonx7.th.jpg 

Girlfriend Videos Uploaded....(All the file sizes were starting from 8MB to 10MB... I cant compress anymore.. )

*rapidshare.com/files/156699148/007.dat.html >this one is my favourite..

*rapidshare.com/files/156701589/010.dat.html

*rapidshare.com/files/156705506/018.dat.html

*rapidshare.com/files/156707856/047.dat.html

*rapidshare.com/files/156710613/051.dat.html

Watch n enjoy....

*Story*(3/10)
Nothing new with game. We are new to the city and we're race to help our friend.And then got money from that race.So we start racing.No theme or any kinda interesting story....

*Sound*(5/10)
Tracke were repetitve at times and no special thing is there to explain. Just a plain engine sound all time..But the sound tracks of the girl friends video was awesome..


*Final Thoughts*...
At the time of purchase if u have 200rs to spare for a game to give it a try, then buy it. But if u r a serious racer then get it only at your own risk....But i like the game coz of its graphics for such an old game and of course, for the "hot chicks" too....


BTW its my 444th post...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 16, 2008)

^^ 

thanx for the review, never mind if the game was released in 2k5, i still get games wich were releaased b4 2000 
--------------

Congrats on ur (nelson) 444 posts..


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice review 
Will be worth the 200/- I hope 
PS. It is hot "babes" or "chicks"...not babies


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 17, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> thanx for the review, never mind if the game was released in 2k5, i still get games wich were releaased b4 2000
> --------------
> ...


Thanks for that.. And games b4 2000... u just like me.....



thewisecrab said:


> Nice review
> Will be worth the 200/- I hope
> PS. It is hot &quot;babes&quot; or &quot;chicks&quot;...not babies


Thanks, and as u mentioned that i find babies in a review that why i wrote like that.. But thanks for correcting me...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ yup, jus like u.. 
-----

btw, wen u hv uploaded the pic (to any image host) like say pictiger or any for that matter, get the code for that pic (tat 'ur'l wala code) and jus paste the code in ur post) bas..


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 17, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^ yup, jus like u..
> -----
> 
> btw, wen u hv uploaded the pic (to any image host) like say pictiger or any for that matter, get the code for that pic (tat 'ur'l wala code) and jus paste the code in ur post) bas..


Thanks dude, i did it...
Edited the 1st post : Added some screenshots... Will post more after i go home and play it in my home PC at very high settings...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey really kool pics man, appreciate it.. (love those girl pics) lol..


----------



## R2K (Oct 19, 2008)

both the game and the chicks rockz


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 19, 2008)

^^ lol, i dunnu abt the game but the chick does rock.. 

--------

lol, even their vital stats are given on the gf page.. =))


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 20, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Hey really kool pics man, appreciate it.. (love those girl pics) lol..


Thanks for that man....



R2K said:


> both the game and the chicks rockz


Sure the game rockz



ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^ lol, i dunnu abt the game but the chick does rock..
> 
> --------
> 
> lol, even their vital stats are given on the gf page.. =))


Man the game sure rockz and worth to buy it....


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 20, 2008)

Post the full unlocked Video 
From where did u get the game? Crossword, Odyssey, Croma or where?


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 20, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Post the full unlocked Video
> From where did u get the game? Crossword, Odyssey, Croma or where?


 
Sure, i'll post the video tomorrow....

I got it from a CD shop in Spencer Plaza..... 

How do i post video here....


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 20, 2008)

Record the video with any screen capturing soft.
Upload it here with RapidShare


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yup, the game looks promising, also there will be a different flavour (related to game  only. .) after the NFS series..domination..


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice review. 

Guys, can I get to know where I can buy old games legally. I mean I need cheap games and offers like Orange Box. No budget for those newly-released and demanding games. I have orange box and at the time I bought it, the games were fairly new... Any other offers like that? Some site where we have a list of those games.. 

Also is the Orange Box currently available? At what price? My friend wanted to buy it.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2008)

Me so likes jugs


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 20, 2008)

^^
+infinity 
/me instructed thread starter to uplaod video of the same


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 21, 2008)

^^ 

lol...hope all grown ups here, coz theres sum jug discussion here.. 
---------------

@ IronMan:  check out www.milestoneinteractive.com


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 21, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> ^^ Nice review.
> 
> Guys, can I get to know where I can buy old games legally. I mean I need cheap games and offers like Orange Box. No budget for those newly-released and demanding games. I have orange box and at the time I bought it, the games were fairly new... Any other offeres like that? Some site where we have a list of those games..
> 
> Also is the Orange Box currently available? At what price? My friend wanted to buy it.


 
If u r in Chennai just go to Spencer Plaza and u can find some shops were some old games like one from 2000 itself.... And they wont cost u more than 200.... Music World,Land mark still has some old games in shelves....



T159 said:


> Me so likes jugs






thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> +infinity
> /me instructed thread starter to uplaod video of the same


Sure dude, due to the problem with my connection i am unable to upload the video today and so i'll post it tomorrow..I am sure about that...


----------



## R2K (Oct 21, 2008)

^^^

the cars in that game is ok..............but what r we supposed to do with the chicks.......can we drive them after the completion of the race.....i mean offroad


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 22, 2008)

^^ 
hahahahaha =))


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 22, 2008)

R2K said:


> ^^^
> 
> the cars in that game is ok..............but what r we supposed to do with the chicks.......can we drive them after the completion of the race.....i mean offroad


Dude, the game runs at mid settings at 640x480 resolution and i set the car reflection,world detail and so in low as it hangs up with my lappy at high settings...
We dont do anything with chicks...
But take them to the races and unlock video especially the last video of each gf is bikini video... And the chick i posted here has the hottest video ever in the game...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 22, 2008)

If u can see car reflections LOW at jus 640x480 reso , then i think this game will run awesomely gr8 on my 2GB RAM and 256 MB nVIDIA Ge Force 7600 GS AGP card


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 22, 2008)

^^ yep.... it will run at full glory at 1024x768(Thats my max res with my CRT) in my old rig P4 HT 3GHz,2GB,256MB 7600GS card...


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 22, 2008)

What happened to the video? ........


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 22, 2008)

^^ Dude, i have the video but i dont know where to upload this...Could u tell me some site to upload this....


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 22, 2008)

Rapidshare my friend 
After uploading, you'll get a deletion link and a download link 
Keep the deletion link to yourself (Copy paste it somewhere) and paste the download link here


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 22, 2008)

Edited First Post : The links of the girl friends video were given in first post...

Watch and comment...

The first one is my favourite and its must watch one....


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 23, 2008)

Woah Nelly!!!!
Really very good


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 23, 2008)

^^ I knew it d00d...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 24, 2008)

^^ 

thanx for the vids and also for informing me via PM


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 24, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> thanx for the vids and also for informing me via PM


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 24, 2008)

Adult game ??


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 24, 2008)

^^ Its racing dude.... No adult content... I dont think a bikini video is a adult content...
thats more than that.......
Its a nice racing game and if u want a turn from NFS Domination go for that...
Original CD costs just 200rs....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 24, 2008)

^^ 
yup rightly said, btw even if this was an adult game, it wud hv made no difference to us..as we wud hv purchased it jus for the sheer driving pleasure...
----------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 24, 2008)

Anyway, /me liked the jugs 
However, only 45 secs is a let down 
Thanks for sharing anyway


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 24, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> ^^
> yup rightly said, btw even if this was an adult game, it wud hv made no difference to us..as we wud hv purchased it jus for the sheer driving pleasure...


 
Yep..100% right....



			
				thewisecrab said:
			
		

> Anyway, /me liked the jugs
> However, only 45 secs is a let down
> Thanks for sharing anyway


----------



## vish786 (Oct 27, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Nice review
> Will be worth the 200/- I hope
> PS. It is hot "babes" or "chicks"...*not babies*


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 4, 2008)

^^ What makes u laugh on that.....


----------

